# Happy halloween everyone one



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

heres a chocolate frog for everyone











have a nice halloween


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

HH2U2 frogman


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks fish doc


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW we only had 21 kids at our house this year. A couple years ago we had 180. My how times change.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

mmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmm melamine


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

geez fish doc where did everyone go


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not so happy at my house this year. Lil' bug was sick and didn't get to go trick or treating.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think around here most of the parents now take their kids to the malls and other places that host things like "trunk and treat" where they have trunks filled with treats around in many locations around one building. It makes the parents feel safer. They trust the candy givers more, and its eaiser to keep a eye on things.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh its definitly not the same as it used to be...it almost sickens me how much it has changed even in 8 yrs when i used to go trick or treating


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh buggy if it makes lil bug feel better i was sick to been out of school for a week and couldnt go to a halloween party it sucks being sick


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

She didn't seem to be too disappointed about it. She's never been to crazy about Halloween anyway. I hate to see my baby sick though.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

We had no kids this year. That is unchanged from last year, or the 5 years before it. We live in a spread out neighborhood, with few houses, a beer warehouse, and a church. If we had any kids show up, I'd give them all the candy, just for the effort.

Actually, I work at night, and this is the first year in quite some time I have been home on Halloween night. While we don't get a lot of kids here, I was kind of surprised at the number homes that were dark when I ventured out around 7 to get some pizza. I didn't really see any activity until I got down near the city hospital where the neighborhoods are much denser.

I remember when I was a kid, Halloween was one of my favorite days. The houses were real close together, and in a two mile course, would have a huge bag of candy. However, towards the end of my trick or treaing years was the big Tylenol scare. The day went down hill quick after that. I still went out, and most houses still gave out candy, but it was never the same. My parents got fewer and fewer kids, and it was then when the community parties and mall trick or treating started. I wanted no part of that. 

Nowadays, I am sure there are plenty of kids who have never experienced going door to door for candy, and with the sick things some people in the world a capable of, I guess I can't blame parents for steering their kids other ways. But all the parties or other activities will never replace going out on a cool fall night, the air crisp and clean, save for the smoke from the wood stoves and Dad's cigar, crunching through the thick blanket of leaves on the ground, feeling that bag getting heavier and heavier, occasionally checking progress visually with the help of a flashlight, and finally, after fighting a runny nose and fatigue, getting back to a warm house, maybe have some cupcakes and cider, and then dumping that bag out on the living room floor to conduct a thorough inventory, to see how you made out for the night.

Those were the good old days.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh its changed quite a bit not in a good way either


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

so sad.. me and my friends do a haunted house every year, and we often get lines out front, but this year was by far the scariest, and we only had 5 midsized groups come through. It brings a tear to my eye. Things were different when I used to trick or treat. The streets were swarming with kids. What's happening to this generation!?


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

to many scared parents afraid of molesters and stuff like that


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

could also be the kids and not only the parents, who wants to go out when the parents will buy you candy and you can sit in front of your xbox and blow each others heads off with shotguns :S.
its a combination of parents and kids changing
I had a mom with a 2 y/o and 5 y/o come to the dorm yesterday it was cute, but :S in a dorm of 8guys all prepping for the big game last night we didn't have candy, I was actually amazed anyone would trick or treat in a college dorm campus  were scarier then most things dressed up


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh very good point...video games are starting to become almost like a very addictive drug to most kids even i was once hooked


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

In England, where i live i only saw a few kids trick or treating, its not too popular here. Alot of people i know hate trick or treaters' lol


----------

